# Instaprint - anyone here ever used them?



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

There is a ski / snowboard shop in Jersey that does custom fittings for Instaprint and they said it's better than Superfeet. Does anyone here have experience with them?

I'm actually trying to fix heel lift issues with my boots. Size is supposedly correct and I was told I should try something like Superfeet to help keep heel in place. I was looking for a place that does custom fittings (they had custom fittings all over Whistler when I was there last week) close to me when I spoke to someone at the Jersey shop who pushed for the Instaprint


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nothing to add with instaprint but have you checked out Tognar?

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## Soawsome (Sep 21, 2009)

I had instaprints made for me which i didnt like to much and switched out for superfeet. i dont think it was the actual instaprint that created more foot pain for me. I just have very flat feet and in the future will go to someone with lots of experience, i would assume bigger resorts like whistler would of been your better bet rather than some shop in NJ if you have really flat feet like me. 

i got mine from Mt everest in Westwood NJ for $100 when i bought my boots there


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

andy_d said:


> I'm actually trying to fix heel lift issues with my boots. Size is supposedly correct and I was told I should try something like Superfeet to help keep heel in place.


First off, you need to determine if any insole will solve the heel lift problem. Fold up some card board, stick it under your heel and put on the boot. It won't be comfortable, but try to concentrate on whether the heel lift is gone.

Basically all insoles do for heel lift is raise your foot inside the boot so it jams higher up the achilles tendon. That's all good if the "pincher" (don't know the technical term) that fills around your achilles and holds your heel down is narrow enough a little higher up the liner.

If you're like me and my boots, then that pincher was never snug enough. Didn't matter how thick the insole was, I still got heel lift.

J-bars were the way to go for me. They just narrowed the opening and snugged up the fit nicely. Way cheaper than insoles too.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Nothing to add with instaprint but have you checked out Tognar?
> 
> Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


Yeah, I saw the website mentioned in another thread. I was hoping to go to a store for some advice from boot fitters depending on what they think about my boots and how I fit in them



Soawsome said:


> I had instaprints made for me which i didnt like to much and switched out for superfeet. i dont think it was the actual instaprint that created more foot pain for me. I just have very flat feet and in the future will go to someone with lots of experience, i would assume bigger resorts like whistler would of been your better bet rather than some shop in NJ if you have really flat feet like me.
> 
> i got mine from Mt everest in Westwood NJ for $100 when i bought my boots there


Yeah, I wish I would have just done it at Whistler. I didn't because a guy at a Salamon store, who was very helpful, said I should hold off and let the boots break in. Heel lift continues to be an issue though.



Bones said:


> First off, you need to determine if any insole will solve the heel lift problem. Fold up some card board, stick it under your heel and put on the boot. It won't be comfortable, but try to concentrate on whether the heel lift is gone.
> 
> Basically all insoles do for heel lift is raise your foot inside the boot so it jams higher up the achilles tendon. That's all good if the "pincher" (don't know the technical term) that fills around your achilles and holds your heel down is narrow enough a little higher up the liner.
> 
> ...


J-bars is what I was originally looking for but I can't seem to find any shop that sells them. I was told something like a C-Pad would help. Honestly, there hasn't been any real consistency in what people have said to me. I think I'm starting to see that this is more of a personal preference etc. I also thought Superfeet was the way to go because when I was reading the description on the website it pretty much described what I feel like I'm going through


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

andy_d said:


> J-bars is what I was originally looking for but I can't seem to find any shop that sells them. I was told something like a C-Pad would help.


C-Pad, J-pad...basically the same thing

You probably won't find them in blister packs on display, just like t-bolts and screws. Ask any boot tech at decent ski shop and they'll probably give you a handful for $5. They're just neoprene pads with tape on them.

And I'm sure every insole's marketing stuff will tell you that they solve every fit problem. I love my superfeet, but they're an expensive fix for simple heel lift.


----------

